# Neclear chicken for reddies



## martojew (Aug 27, 2009)

I've noticed all the fishing mags lately have photo's of snapper with neclear chicken coloured plastics hanging out their mouths. Is this some sort of sponsorship conspiracy or are these weird pink and green lures really catching more fish. Personally I like plain white. Love to here your opinions.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nuclear Chicken catch plenty of fish - not sure if this is because they are popular ...so they catch more fish....so they become more popular...so they catch more fish. Or if they really are better than other colours. I have my doubts. Snapper fishing in NZ, I was doing well on Nuc Chook and ran out. So I used some Power Baits in watermelon that I had and did just as well. If they are biting, they are biting.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

solatree dead right, i have a mate who catches them on most colours. i think it has more to do with movement / action myself, but then again if you use a lure that you know works you tend to try that bit harder..


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure about the snapper but the wrasse and pike sure seem to like them :lol: 
scm


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

From my experience in Moreton Bay the two favourites are nuke chicken and pumpkinseed. Strangely enough pumpkinseed for the River Mouth (dirty, low visibility) and nuke chicken in the Bay (high visibility).

White is good at night, specially if it's one of those glowing ones.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

black catalpa catches more snapper for me than nuclear chicken.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I figured whites a good colour also Red, i brought some Tandori chicken i think it was,,anyway its a mixture of red and white, after i brought it i have seen a few pictures on local fishing forums with big snapper with the red and white mix.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

In my opinion snapper respond very well to a lure (plastic or hard body) if it has contrasting colors rather than dull colors. I was out fishing with some mates (all on the same boat) and we were all using some dull green plastics and some flashy white ones. The flashy white plastics picked up 2 snapper in about 1.5hrs, it was very slow. I got out my permanent marker and put some big black dots on one and some big black stripes on the other (both white) and started catching snapper every second cast while the un marked plastics weren't catching a thing.
I have done more testing on this theory and it seems to hole in most cases. However when they are biting they are biting and most plastics will work.

Cheers


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting info,

Thanks guys. 

Looking forward to this season.


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

I've caught more reds on white than any other colour myself and more again on the 1oz Little Max vibrating lure.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been told by a few Sanpper fisherpersons that the colour its self is not so important but the colours need to be high contrast escecially in the early morning deep water.


----------

